# rockwell



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

a guy that I work with, dad has a rockwell lathe that he wants to get rid of. I can't seem to find any for sale on internet to see what they sell for. (he wants me to make offer) from the cell phone pictures that i have seen it looks like it is about 36-40 inches from spindle to spindle. It has 2 drawers full of tools to go with it. Any one got any idea what i should offer. i want to be fare to both parties......


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

need to know the model and brand...I got to get me another


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

willielancon said:


> a guy that I work with, dad has a *rockwell* lathe that he wants to get rid of. I can't seem to find any for sale on internet to see what they sell for. (he wants me to make offer) from the cell phone pictures that i have seen it looks like it is about *36-40* inches from spindle to spindle. It has 2 drawers full of tools to go with it. Any one got any idea what i should offer. i want to be fare to both parties......


dont know the model #, i want to buy it but dont know how much to offer


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few Ebay links, Willie...Wood or Metal...scroll all the way down.. Pretty high dollar lathes...but bet they are first-class...

http://search.stores.ebay.com/rockwell-lathe_W0QQcrlpZ1447153193Q5f9399QQfnuZ1QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ34QQgbrZ1QQkeywordZrockwellQ20latheQQsbrexpZWD1SQQsbrhrlinkZstrQQsifZ1QQsofpZ4


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks tort, that lathe may be a little more than what i want.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does it look like this one?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

willielancon said:


> thanks tort, that lathe may be a little more than what i want.


LOL..yep, pretty pricey..but bet you could build your own automobile with one of them metal lathes..:spineyes:

Offer him about 3-400 if it's a good one.. Might be surprised..

You can get a brand new Jet or Delta for woodworking for 300 or less..


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Are the head and tail covers yellow? My older Rockwell (pre-Delta) I bought from a friend about 12-14 years ago for $150 includes a pretty heavy steel frame/base. I can take a picture tomorrow if that'll help you compare.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Willie, did you find out what model # that machine was? Keep us posted. gb


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

haven't found out the model....i am probably gonna have to go look at it myself.....the guy that i work with is not being very imformative.......


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....who did the rebuild on that lathe? They did a great job. I picked up a old Oliver down in Kingsville about 20 years ago for $75.00. This thing was a beast but cleaned up real nice. I turned on it for 15 years or so and sold it at a nice profit. gb


----------

